# Snail Control



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a guppy tank that is overrun with pond snails. I was unable to do anything about it because I had about 50 apple snails in the same tank. Well, the apple snails are gone so it time to get rid of the pond snails. What is effective? I don't really want a clown loach because they are too sensitive and I don't want an outbreak of ich. I also have a rubberlip pleco in the tank. Any ideas?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

tie some broccoli on a string, place it in the tank before you go to bed, when you get up, pull it out - it should be covered with snails.. trash the buggers


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

How about that...guppies seem to love broccoli


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Cook some greens, collards, dandelion, even romaine lettuce a little and tie the stems together gently, into the tank with a string to keep it hanging against the glass.Twice a day get a big net under the bundle and lift it out. Some snails will let go but the net will catch them. Be persistent. It takes a long time.

Violet


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

The broccoli worked well for the ramshorn snails (didn't realize I had so many), however I only had a couple of pond snails attached. I think the guppys constantly picking at it might have kept some snails off. I'll try the greens tonight.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

dang, I didnt know guppies would eat broccoli! LOL


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Will copper hurt a rubberlip pleoco?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I would not use copper.
I would use an empty, cleaned out pill container. Drill or puncture some small holes into it, large enough for the snails but not large enough for the fish. Put in some fish food, replace the cover, and toss it in the tank. You can even attach a string to it, so you won't get your hands wet every time you go "snail fishing". Every morning pull out the trap remove the snails and repeat until you won't find any more snails in the trap.
With this method you only catch snails and they can't let go and drop off when you lift the trap out. Works like a charm.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

The broccoli did end up working after the guppys picked down to the stem. It did cloud my water considerably, though. The pill bottle won't work because I have too many small fry that could get in...great idea, though.


----------



## Angjo72 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya, 

Yeah, guppies like veggies and will pick at most everything... LOL I personally use zuccini and place it on the bottom of the tank.. This will make the snails feel more secure and they will group on the top of it, just use a net to scoop it out! Also, a few shrimp pellets may work well too. Neither of these will cloud the water.. but, nothing should be left overnight. When you put any type of food in the tank, you should be able to remove a load of snails within an hour. 

I refrain from adding any chemicals and would not suggest adding the copper, as that may cause a whole array of new problems. It may take a few times and be a bit more time consuming, but picking the pest snails out is the simplest route if you dont want to add a snail eater to the tank!

Good luck!!

Ang


----------

